
Good news: automation already destroyed most of the jobs - dconrad
http://www.vox.com/2016/4/15/11422266/automation-starbucks-job-loss
======
WalterSear
>But after decades of automation (and some increases in global trade)

This should read:

>But after decades of global trade (and some increases in automation)

But of course, that would mean that the author wouldn't have support for their
thesis. Unfortunately, making shit up doesn't support the thesis, either.

>Starbucks could lay off all of its baristas and make its stores fully
automated... But Starbucks isn't going to do that because they know customers
aren't just coming for the coffee. The ritual of ordering coffee and having a
human being prepare it is an integral part of the Starbucks experience.

FFS. This is obvious bullshit to anyone who's been to a Starbucks.

Journalism shouldn't be the process of writing a clickbaity title and then
shoehorning reality into it. Shouldn't be, but it is.

~~~
orionblastar
Classic Journalism had people cite sources and show facts and credible
evidence to support a story.

Internet Journalism is about making up stuff to get more hits on the article
to sell more stuff via advertising on the page so they can collect more money.

It is sad to see sites like Vox doing the Supermarket Tabloid type of
Journalism where they make stuff up for ratings and ad clicks.

------
llovan
Yes, twenty years from now software/AI will destroy even more jobs. For
example, JournalismBot will write delightful fluff pieces with the most
irrestibly click baity titles.

